# Bild verschwindet plötzlich



## kar_sten (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich ein dummes Problem mit meinem PC: Plötzlich bekommen meine beiden Monitore kein Bildsignal mehr (genauso wie wenn ich den Rechner ausschalte, das heißt erst melden sie, dass sie kein Signal mehr bekommen und dann gehen sie Standby). Das kann 10 Minuten nachdem ich meinen Rechner eingeschaltet habe, passieren. Kann aber auch einige Stunden dauern.
Wenn ich dann den Stecker ziehe (bzw. das Netzteil ausschalte) und den Rechner nun wieder anmache, kann ich ihn wieder bedienen.
Das der Rechner aber nicht ausgeht, sondern nur kein Bildsignal mehr sendet, zeigt sich am Ton. Wenn ich gerade Musik höre, läuft die weiter. Wenn ich ein Spiel mit Sound spiele, höre ich den Sound weiter. Allerdings habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr über die Tastatur einzugreifen (konnte ich auch über den Ton feststellen). Ob die Maus noch funktionsfähig ist, weiß ich nicht, das ist schwieriger festzustellen als die Tastatur.
Wie dem auch sei wüsste ich nun gerne, woran das liegen kann und wie man das Problem behebt...

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen...


----------



## PC Heini (27. Juni 2008)

Du betreibst die beiden Monitore zur gleichen Zeit an der Graka. Wie verhält es sich, wenn Du nur einen betreibst? Wenn das Problem immer noch bestehen sollte, auch wenn nur ein Monitor angeschlossen ist, ist mit einem Defekt der Graka zu rechnen. Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, mit nem dritten Moni zu testen, würde ich das noch machen. Dann hast Du Gewissheit.
Überprüf auch mal, ob die Monis ev auch per Powermanagement in den Standby geschickt werden.


----------



## kar_sten (27. Juni 2008)

Es ist die selbe Grafikkarte. Wenn ich nur einen Monitor betreibe, besteht das Problem auch. Doch wenn es einzig und allein ein Problem der Grafikkarte ist, dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso über die Tastatur keine Eingabe mehr möglich ist.


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (27. Juni 2008)

Das Problem könnte auch ganz wo anders liegen. Mir fror der PC immer wieder mal unregelmässigerweise für ca. 30s ein. Ich sah noch ein Bild, konnte aber für 30s lang nichts machen, weder Maus bewegen, noch Tastatur bedienen. Als ich im Windows-Ereignisprotokoll (unter Systemsteuerung->Verwalten) nachschaute, sah ich, dass bei jedem Hänger ein atapi-Fehler gemeldet wurde. Ich hängte den DVD-Brenner ab, und es ging alles wieder wie geschmiert. Später habe ich dann allerding herausgefunden, dass der USB-Controller "kaputt" war, und dass der Fehler nur kam, wenn ich eine USB-Festplatte angehängt habe. Keine Ahnung, was Windows da kurioses gewurstelt hat. Linux lief nämlich tadellos als DualBoot.

Bei solch undefinierbaren Fehlern habe ich die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht: 
Probier alles aus, es könnte alles sein. Ein Virus, ein Interruptproblem, Kabel hinüber, Wackelkontakt, Windowsproblem, Temperatur, LiveCD reinwerfen.

Die Wege des Windows sind unergründlich


----------



## kar_sten (28. Juni 2008)

Na super


----------



## PC Heini (28. Juni 2008)

Was Du allerdings auch noch machen könntest; Frag mal nen Kameraden oder Nachbar, ob der ne vorige Graka hat. Wenn dann das Problem immer noch auftritt, kommen Sadi al Wadidrah`s Vorschläge ins Spiel. Das mit dem Ereignisprotokoll finde ich auch noch nen guten Vorschlag, den ich immer vergesse.
Musst halt alles durcharbeiten.


----------

